
InfraMap: Open-source tool generates human-readable graph from Terraform files - Terretta
https://github.com/cycloidio/inframap
======
atonse
Nice but pretty difficult to read.

I'd love to see the CloudCraft people model a terraform state as a diagram.

~~~
snoshy
CloudCraft has a lot of unrealized potential. Unfortunately, the feature
you're suggesting has actually been on their public feature tracker for years.
CloudCraft continues to squander their resources, whoever they are.

------
timwis
Do they not have an example graph image in the documentation?

~~~
dogma1138
They do it’s in the comparison section.

